# Columbus, MS 2 older F need adoption together



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

These 2 old girls are Dixie and Anabelle.

Petfinder link 










More About AnnabelleAnnabelle and Dixie need to be adopted together. Both are super sweet. Annabelle has more tan on her. Annabelle is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 


My Contact InfoColumbus-Lowndes Humane Society 

(662) 327-3107


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

bump


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------

